# FR: que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ?



## twentyseven

Il a déclaré qu'Hitler était encore vivant ...

ou

Il a déclaré que Hitler était encore vivant ...

I'd be most grateful if someone could tell me which is correct and if there is a rule.  What happens when the name is Henri, for example, or the English name, Harriet?

Many thanks for your help.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also:
FR: que / de + nom propre commençant par une voyelle - élision ?
FR: Fait-on l'élision devant un nom étranger commençant par une voyelle ?
que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ? - forum Français Seulement


----------



## quinoa

La plupart des mots commençant par h d'origine anglaise ou allemande ont un *h aspiré*. Ainsi on dira plutôt "... que Hitler ..."
Voir ici pour compléments d'information.


----------



## Maître Capello

The general rule still applies: _que_ should be elided to _qu'_ for all nouns starting with a vowel or mute H but not when the H is aspirated.

As a matter of fact, the H of most (first) names starting with that letter in French can be considered mute and hence _que_ is elided most of the time. However, we sometimes just don't make the elision because it isn't required for names…

On the other hand, most foreign names have an aspirated H and, unless the name is gallicized, you should keep _que_ unmodified.

_J'espère *qu'*Henriette est vivante. _(or: _J'espère *que *Henriette est vivante._)
_J'espère *qu'*Henr*i* est vivant. _(or: _J'espère *que *Henr*i* est vivant._)
_J'espère *qu'*Hugues est vivant._ or better: _J'espère *que *Hugues est vivant. _(“qu'Hugues” doesn't sound nice)

_J'espère *que* Henr*y* est vivant.
J'espère *que*  Hans est vivant.
J'espère *que*  Hugh est vivant._


----------



## twentyseven

I imagine so, but just in case, can I take it that the same reasoning will always apply after 'de'?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, absolutely!


----------



## Aoyama

One may also notice that in some languages, applying the elision rule will change the meaning of the word (initially in the original language).
If you speak about Haneda airport in Tokyo and say "je viens d'Haneda", this word will become Daneda, which is another word.
Same thing with Hokkaido (d'Hokkaido. which will sound like Dokaido/Tokaido. 1000 km down south), Harajuku, Aomori, Aoyama (a district in down-town Tokyo) etc.
Same thing in Chinese, Korean etc.


----------



## bongbang

Dit-on "qu'Hélene" ou "que Hélène" ?  Quelle est l'importance de l'origine grecque sur cette question ?  J'ai lu de l'information contradictoire. 

Merci.


----------



## Aistriúchán

_qu'Hélène_ sounds better I think.

"h" n'est pas aspiré en Français, je ne pense pas.


----------



## Jenn08

Oui, "qu'Hélène" !!


----------



## BAlfson

On a une copine Hélène, une Québecoise qui l'aspire tres l_é_gèrement, alors, elle dirait "que Hélène" je pense.

I think one should ask the individual how she would say it herself.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## aerach

[…]
On this side of the Atlantic, […] the name "Hélène" would normally cause elision, except when it doesn't*. This has nothing to do with the -h-, it is due to the fact that it is a proper noun: elision is increasingly avoided with that category.

*: What I mean is that people will be likely to answer that the form is "qu'Hélène", period (see above).
But the fact is that elision doesn't always happen with proper nouns, so "que Hélène" is actually heard, or "que Alain".
[…]


----------



## Cath.S.

aerach said:


> elision doesn't always happen with proper nouns


It doesn't always but in what, for lack of a better word, I would call proper French, it is meant to.
I agree there is today a growing tendency to allow more hiatuses in French, at least in France, generally speaking.


----------



## mancunienne girl

My question is about proper names requiring an apostrophe after que if they begin with an "h" as in "Je pense qu'Hélène est intelligente". Are there some names where this wouldn't be the case - where the "h" is aspirate as with other nouns such as "haîne"?


----------



## Yendred

I can only think of examples where the linked 'h' would sound strange, especially with phonetically short names, like "Hugues" (pronounced 'hug').
_Je pense qu'Hughes est... _although correct, sounds weird, so you would often hear it as _Je pense que Hughes est... _
Same problem with _de/d'_ :
_Les amis d'Hugues / Les amis de Hughes_


----------



## Azarosa

C'est vrai ce que Yendred dit. En ce qui concerne proprement les prénoms et les noms propres commençant par un h, il n’existe pas de règle systématique; l’usage varie considérablement, surtout pour ce qui est des noms étrangers. Donc, pour savoir si le _h_ est aspiré ou muet, il vaut mieux consulter une grammaire complète ou un dictionnaire de prononciation. J'ai toujours su que dans les noms de lieux et de personnes des pays de langue germanique (allemand, anglais, néerlandais, etc.) ainsi que de ceux de langue espagnole et des pays arabes ou orientaux, c’est le h aspiré qui est en usage, mais il y a des exceptions pour les noms très connus ou d’un emploi courant. On dirait: la baie d' Hudson, les livres d’Huguette, d’Hubert, d’Henri (plus courant que_ de_ Huguette, _de_ Hubert,_ de_ Henri). Par contre: le règne _de_* H*irohito; les paysages _de_* H*ongrie, les habitants _de_* H*ambourg, _la_ *H*ollande.


----------



## Yendred

[…]
Mais justement, en allemand et en arabe, le 'h' est aspiré, donc par logique de transcription, quand on emploie en français des mots d'origine allemande ou arabe, on aspire le 'h'.
De même, avec les mots d'origine espagnole, on devrait ne pas aspirer le 'h' quand on les utilise en français.
Avez-vous un exemple de nom propre d'origine espagnole qui commence par 'h' ?


----------



## Azarosa

"Hernán"...c'est le seul qui me vient à la mémoire pour l'instant


----------



## Yendred

Comme Hernán Cortés, alors voyez dans l'article de Wikipédia, où l'on parle de "L'arbre généalogique *d'Hernán* Cortés".
Je pense que pour les noms propres, la langue française est assez logique (ce n'est pas toujours le cas ), et applique les règles de la langue d'origine.


----------



## Bezoard

mancunienne girl said:


> My question is about proper names requiring an apostrophe after que if they begin with an "h" as in "Je pense qu'Hélène est intelligente". Are there some names where this wouldn't be the case - where the "h" is aspirate as with other nouns such as "haîne"?


There are two phenomena to be observed. On the one hand, some proper names require a "h aspiré". On the other hand, even when the "h" is not aspiré, disjunction is more and more frequent with proper names, as can be observed even with proper names beginning with a vowel. Thus you can find also "je pense que Hélène Martin est intelligente" or "le dernier roman de Hélène Martin".


----------

